# www.dartfrog-vivariums.co.uk - A horrible Experience - Please help me?



## BareReps (Aug 5, 2015)

About two and a half to three weeks ago i ordered 10 plants, some woodlice, earthworms and some repashy crested gecko from dartfrog vivariums. 

At the time of ordering everything was in stock. At checkout i selected 48hr delivery. So i was expecting it within the week. Two weeks past and i became worried. I checked the website and my order was stated as "Awaiting Stock". This wouldn't really be a massive problem usually but this was for a school and i was running on a deadline. 

On monday i called twice and waited on hold for a while. Ditto tuesday but three calls and an email. The order was dispatched on wednesday a good two and a half weeks after ordering. "Finally" i thought. It arrived thursday however it was delivered to the wrong house at the wrong end of the street. At the time neighbours in number 4 weren't in so it was delivered to number 2. 

Well its taken me a day to find the parcel (Upon which the wrong address was written) and and things just got worse. The woodlice were completely dead and the Repashys crested Gecko Diet was missing despite being present on the receipt. On top of that a lot of the plants were crushed. 

I wanted to ask you guys about what i should do now. Non of my calls, emails or messages have been answered and i feel a bit helpless. Its a shame this experience has gone so badly as the plants were lovely and prices were good. I just want to receive my missing Repashy which cost me £10 and i'll be a happy bunny. 

Thank you for listening


----------

